# Gerätetester Fluke 6500 + DMS Software, wer arbeitet damit?



## lorenz2512 (20 Oktober 2005)

Hallo,
wir beabsichtigen uns ein Flukegerätetester anzuschaffen, hat da jemand Erfahrung damit und mit der DMS Software?


----------



## Anonymous (21 Oktober 2005)

Ist das zum Testen nach VDE, oder wofür?


----------



## lorenz2512 (21 Oktober 2005)

Hallo,
ja, zur Wiederholungsprüfung von beweglichen Geräten nach VDE und BG, das Gerät soll angeschaft werden, da wollte ich mal horchen ob da Macken auftauchen, und wie haltbar die Barcode Aufkleber sind.


----------

